# Dr. Pepper bottle found at our family homeplace.



## SusanEllis (Feb 25, 2022)

We found this while digging through the "glass field" on my husbands family land. I'm completely new to this, but if I researched correctly, I think it's from 1938 (at first glance, I thought it was a 9, but under better light, it's an 8). It is quite thick, and has some weight to it. Any insight would be appreciated on the date/age of it. Also, based on the city, am I correct in the thought of it being bottled in Ruston, LA? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 26, 2022)

You are right on everything you thought about the bottle. It is from Ruston La. 1938.


----------



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

shotdwn said:


> You are right on everything you thought about the bottle. It is from Ruston La. 1938.


Thank you!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> We found this while digging through the "glass field" on my husbands family land. I'm completely new to this, but if I researched correctly, I think it's from 1938 (at first glance, I thought it was a 9, but under better light, it's an 8). It is quite thick, and has some weight to it. Any insight would be appreciated on the date/age of it. Also, based on the city, am I correct in the thought of it being bottled in Ruston, LA? Thanks in advance for any input!


The 3 on the other side of the Owens-Illinois mark represents the factory it was made. 3 is Fairmont, West Virginia in operation from 1930-1950.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The 3 on the other side of the Owens-Illinois mark represents the factory it was made. 3 is Fairmont, West Virginia in operation from 1930-1950.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you! I'm currently trying to research dates and plant codes on other bottles we found. Others don't seem as easy to locate as Owens-Illinois.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> Thank you! I'm currently trying to research dates and plant codes on other bottles we found. Others don't seem as easy to locate as Owens-Illinois.


One of the easiest codes to decipher is Owens-Illinois. If you don't have it already here is a couple of links.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> One of the easiest codes to decipher is Owens-Illinois. If you don't have it already here is a couple of links.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you for those! Until last week, I never gave much thought to glass, other than nice, or distinct bottles/pieces. I'm amazed at how quickly this has become an obsession for me!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> Thank you for those! Until last week, I never gave much thought to glass, other than nice, or distinct bottles/pieces. I'm amazed at how quickly this has become an obsession for me!


I have thought this over many times, why do people collect? I did a post on the psychology of collecting. It was very informative and insightful.
ROBBYBOBBY64.




__





						Psychology of collecting
					

I love glass, do you like glass? I have always wondered what makes us so drawn to bottle collecting. Past the primitive oooh...shiny aspect of it's lure.  I thought this was interesting on the psychology of collecting. Am I collecting or hoarding? A little of both I guess. Oh well. What do you...



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have thought this over many times, why do people collect? I did a post on the psychology of collecting. It was very informative and insightful.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great! While reading, I felt the excitement of searching for, and finding things. Then I remembered the MANY rocks I have (mostly from riverbeds)! LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> Thank you! I'm currently trying to research dates and plant codes on other bottles we found. Others don't seem as easy to locate as Owens-Illinois.


Sorry I thought you were talking about Owen and Owens-Illinois only. Here is a link to bottle manufacturers marks website.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Glass Manufacturers' Marks on Bottles ~ Page One
					

Glass Bottle Marks ~ Get help on identifying glass with this extensive list of marks, logos, trademarks as seen on bottles & other glassware!



					glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## SusanEllis (Feb 26, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry I thought you were talking about Owen and Owens-Illinois only. Here is a link to bottle manufacturers marks website.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been on that site a lot. It is very informative!
I have some that I presume are Brockway and Liberty Glass. I'm having trouble finding a date code for a couple of them, but I'm searching everything I can find.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 27, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> Thank you. I have been on that site a lot. It is very informative!
> I have some that I presume are Brockway and Liberty Glass. I'm having trouble finding a date code for a couple of them, but I'm searching everything I can find.


Some had no date codes but you can usually tell by the style of the bottle, or the product it was used for to determine an appropriate age.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mayor (Mar 2, 2022)

I live 22 miles from Ruston, La. and have bottles from there, Monroe, Alexandria, Tallulah and West Monroe.  A bunch of them are not so well known brands and no Dr. Pepper from around here that old.  Want to sell it or trade for some other bottle(s)?


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 2, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> We found this while digging through the "glass field" on my husbands family land. I'm completely new to this, but if I researched correctly, I think it's from 1938 (at first glance, I thought it was a 9, but under better light, it's an 8). It is quite thick, and has some weight to it. Any insight would be appreciated on the date/age of it. Also, based on the city, am I correct in the thought of it being bottled in Ruston, LA? Thanks in advance for any input!


Your correct it's a 1930-40's Dr. Pepper enbossed 4-2-4 clock bottle.These were made before the painted label bottles of the late 40's to 60's.All of these had the city name on the bottle botton like your Louisiana bottle


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 2, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> Thank you for those! Until last week, I never gave much thought to glass, other than nice, or distinct bottles/pieces. I'm amazed at how quickly this has become an obsession for me!



And that obsession only gets worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 3, 2022)

Dr. Pepper debossed bottles I have are a clear from Walken, Ill. 1947 and an aqua duraglass from Raleigh,  N.C. 1955. 2 different types. Both full unopened.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 11, 2022)

mayor said:


> I live 22 miles from Ruston, La. and have bottles from there, Monroe, Alexandria, Tallulah and West Monroe.  A bunch of them are not so well known brands and no Dr. Pepper from around here that old.  Want to sell it or trade for some other bottle(s)?


We're not sure what we want to do with this bottle right now. I will definitely let you know if we decide to sell or trade it! We are finding so many vintage bottles, and I hope to find more like it!


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 11, 2022)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> And that obsession only gets worse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, yes! My husband recently cleared the area so we can dig easier! LOL


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 11, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dr. Pepper debossed bottles I have are a clear from Walken, Ill. 1947 and an aqua duraglass from Raleigh,  N.C. 1955. 2 different types. Both full unopened.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your bottles are full of it...


----------



## K6TIM (Apr 13, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> We found this while digging through the "glass field" on my husbands family land. I'm completely new to this, but if I researched correctly, I think it's from 1938 (at first glance, I thought it was a 9, but under better light, it's an 8). It is quite thick, and has some weight to it. Any insight would be appreciated on the date/age of it. Also, based on the city, am I correct in the thought of it being bottled in Ruston, LA? Thanks in advance for any input!


The Dr.Pepper bottle dates back to the 30-50's.All of these bottles had the town and state on them.Vary much like the coke bottle from same era!


----------

